# Beautiful Morning Session @ Little Dell



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Been working like a dog overnights....and still have to for another couple of nights ahead of me this week. So this morning at 6am when I got off work I started to have withdrawl when I saw the fly rod/gear in the car. Need to use that pass at Little Dell anyway so why not! Besides I can always get some sleep when I'm dead!

Got there a little early so I had some time spare before the gate opened.....so I watch the sunrise over Little Dell.









And got to soak in this years fall colors above Little Dell Reservoir.









By 8am I was racing over to the east side, and it was amazing to see the water so calm.









And the fish came out in full force to play.....this little piggy took the Mini Olive Bunny









This little piggy took the Copper Wolly Bugger









These little piggy's took the Brown Dunns

































Ended up catching 6 Cutts...lost about double that on the fight in....and got problely triple the amount of bites.

Got tired.......had to do some chores....type this report....now off to bed and maybe I will be able to get a few hours of shut eye before I return to the grave....oh wait...I ment return to the grave yard shift.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice, Cutts! That place seems to have some nice size fish. Is it true that there Brooks in there? Thought I read or heard that somewhere.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

dartangion said:


> Nice, Cutts! That place seems to have some nice size fish. Is it true that there Brooks in there? Thought I read or heard that somewhere.


There are a few that make their way down from the creek. I have lost one on the shore up the creek. Ocassionally someone pulls out a brown trout too.

My guess is they are all in that area by the dam you are not allowed to fish.


----------

